# de-motivational posters



## NotSoRighteousRob

i dunno, may be a lame idea, but I rather find many of these to be quite funny, and I am looking to create some more upbeat threads, so I hope people will participate.


----------



## Ben




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I have hundreds of these :laughing:


----------



## Darity

My favourite demotivational by far:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

^nice one, i've never seen it before


----------



## fiasco

_Just because you are unique does not mean you are useful_.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

Ah, excellent idea, Righteous. Here's my contribution:









^ Rather reminds me of Arioche, really.


















EDIT: Darity, do you have a larger version of that snowflake/individuality poster? That's hilarious.


----------



## Darity

I wish I had larger version. Tell me if you come across one!


----------



## SFD Six

*♥*


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Arioche

Spades said:


> ^ Rather reminds me of Arioche, really.


Wut.

FUwordlimit


----------



## Solace

LOL! Six, I've never seen that one before, that's awesome.









^That one reminds me of you, as well, Arioche. :laughing:

EDIT: Figures my 50th post would be about masturbation. =/


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## SFD Six

*♥*

*U* Thanks, Spades! XDD I haven't seen most of these on the thread myself ♥


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

I hope no one finds this tasteless. It really is de-motivational.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

5000! That's Impossible! no one can go over 5000!


----------



## Solace

I didn't even realize I had this. Hopefully it will redeem me for my previous "Teamwork" post.


----------



## Arioche

Spades said:


> LOL! Six, I've never seen that one before, that's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That one reminds me of you, as well, Arioche. :laughing:
> 
> EDIT: Figures my 50th post would be about masturbation. =/


So anything sexual = me? D:
I'm not that lusty. Gawd.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## skycloud86

What is the definition of "demotivational" for the purposes of this thread?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

well its just a thing to make you laugh i guess. People have motivational posters that are supposed to be inspiring. de-motivational posters are just generally sarcastic and funny. No real point to it I guess.


----------



## Solace

Meme-themed:


----------



## Weaseldale




----------



## Espiculeas

Hmm, even with all of those guns he is never ready enough. Can you point me to his location so that I may steal them for my own benefit?


----------



## Solace

<3 Emo chicks, but ...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Weaseldale




----------



## Ben




----------



## Solace

^ I'm truly sorry for that one. It had to be done.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

^ Sorry ladies.
























^ Or daughter. Wouldn't want to be sexist.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## HandiAce

Epic face.












Spades said:


> (I like teh bunneh posters).


LMFAO @ Demolition raccoon!!


----------



## Ben




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

Random de-mots I have yet to post:
































^ Are domesticated Zebras legal in the States? I want a striped pony.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

^ No srsly


----------



## snail

>


I love this one! ^^^


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Ben




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Mikbert




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

Lol, RRob, I think you've come full-circle with the caps lock de-mot.

















* I hate 4chan and /b/; they can all go die.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I've still got 10 pages of these left


----------



## Solace




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis




----------



## fribblesandyoko




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## εmptε




----------



## fiasco

RighteousRob said:


>


John Francis Daley's little brother.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Korvyna

ah yes... This runs rampant in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Ben




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## εmptε

Wow, if that is the reward I get for being a pedophile than just call me pedobear.

Love the tremors one too  Assblasters!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

they all have the same solution :crazy: priceless
seed those torrents!


----------



## εmptε




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I know that ^ is sexist but my god is it funny


----------



## Solace

ROFL at the Fate one.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

Rofl, I love that half of these "gaming" de-mots are written by kids who can't spell. But I hear that Photoshop CS5 will have a built-in spellchecker!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

loved the harry potter one xD


----------



## Solace

Also, that picture of kaede is both terrible and scary. =/ >_> I liked the poster though.



































^ Apologies to Liontiger if they stole your thing.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## εmptε

Samus <3 I beat the super metroid game in less than 15 hours just so I could see her shower scene.


----------



## Solace

Ah, that caught one reminds me of ... me. =( Haha.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

He's like the Fonz. Only a dog. How fucking cool is that?








^ Reminds me of a girl I once knew ...








^ The only D in D allowed.








^ I suspect a Canadian did this, eh?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

dougie howser yay


----------



## Solace




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## snail




----------



## Solace

What's that snail? You want _more?_ 
I don't want to derail RRob's thread here, but I don't really find that poster all that creative. The bike one ... that took some ingenuity. ;D


----------



## Lucem

I think this thread has become an excuse to just post women and girls with very little clothing on :tongue:


----------



## Solace

Coffee Grinder said:


> I think this thread has become an excuse to just post women and girls with very little clothing on


Yeah, but most of the de-motivational posters are just that. I'm all out of normal ones. Or nearly so. Here are some just for you:
















































^ I suspect it's a dog on the end of it's tether and due to the tightness as it pushes forward it goes up. /physics
Otherwise it's totally an alien. /conspiracy


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

Since my approval ratings are low, some posters to appease both parties!


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## Solace

@ Seraphiel: lol, that's a favorite of mine.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

that bear one is priceless


----------



## Solace

Hm, this post is a bit crazy:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

True story:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

This one is for all the girls out there *scratches some vinyl*


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## TreeBob

Moved to Sex and Relationships due to it's content. Please no more rape and pedo ones.


----------



## Korvyna




----------



## skycloud86

TreeBob said:


> Moved to Sex and Relationships due to it's content. Please no more rape and pedo ones.



I agree, it's like 4chan has invaded the forum or something.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Korvyna




----------



## Solace

=O Sorry if that's my fault.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

batman and L.. epic


----------



## skycloud86




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

that turtle one is awesome


----------



## Korvyna




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Korvyna




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

that cake one is great, I love computer humor


----------



## seraphiel




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## Rustang

RighteousRob said:


> I've still got 10 pages of these left


Do you think this pic is for real?! Holy Fuck!!


----------



## Solace




----------



## seraphiel

I just made these... :tongue:


----------



## Solace




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Solace




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Rustang

Let Go.... Fool! lmao!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

Be careful of the middle one. Dangerous.


----------



## Rustang




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

^ Ref: Jay-Z song


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

I think these are the last of mine for real. All the rest I probably shouldn't post. Good thread though.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Rustang




----------



## Solace

I can't stay away. =/


----------



## Rustang




----------



## Solace




----------



## Rustang




----------



## Gracie

Rustang, that's horrendous but I laughed anyway... :crazy:

I'm a bad person...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## Rustang




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

I've been holding off posting this doom one, but now that the video is floating around, I guess I ought to put it up.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Rustang




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

Thread, I dub thee "Water Sports."


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

that poor kitty! it looks good enough to eat!\


----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

This is so gonna be me later on in life


----------



## Solace

Sadly, that's already me; only with more *nix/BSD and Windows boxes. I just need the Stormtrooper armor to complete my look. =P


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Rustang




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

I like my civilians the way I like my cake batter: well beaten!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Rustang




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Rustang

*^ anything with motherfuckin' wtf*


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Rustang




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Rustang




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Nasmoe




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace

And for no apparent reason:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

i love that m&m one. that was great


----------



## Rustang

Spades said:


> Epic Dr. Phil demot (even though he's a douche).


LMAO. This is soo cool. I laugh at it every time.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## Solace

Double-posting to keep this alive.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I can so relate to this one


----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Solace




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

This thread has almost died. Let me restart it.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

Thank you, these posters are always a good idea ;D


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Zic




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Immemorial




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## Sweetish




----------



## skycloud86




----------



## skycloud86




----------

